# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  cần người lắp bộ điều khiển cho xác máy đột CNC nhật.

## cuongmay

tình hình là ông anh mua được cái xác máy đột , mình định lên mach3 nhưng kẹt cái máy này chạy bằng trục khuỷu nên control phải bám theo nó,muốn dùng mach 3 phải mod lại nên bác nào từng làm rồi thì liên hệ mình xem máy với báo giá nha,control loại nào cũng được không cần phải mach3  .máy được đặt gần trạm thu phí an sương-an lạc quận Bình Tân.
mình tên Cường 0908.337.897.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Chào bạn, bạn có nhu cầu sửa chữa hay nâng cấp máy CNC liên hệ với BKMech nhé

----------


## CNC là Đam Mê

ông Bkmeck này Pr thấy ớn. Người ta đăng lên có số điện thoại kìa

----------


## Tuanlm

> ông Bkmeck này Pr thấy ớn. Người ta đăng lên có số điện thoại kìa


Ừa. éo đóng góp gì, toàn dzô kiếm chác.

----------

